# "Sly Bracket" installation on 2012 TTRS



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

When I purchased the Audi had to mount a front plate but the car didn't have the OEM front plate mount, secondly I didn't really like the look of it either. The tow hook setup would have been ugly as well because of the front tow hook location, would have been a huge space behind the plate.

Front plate:
 

Tow hook on my son's Golf, would have even more pronounced on the Audi:


Found this bracket called "Sly Bracket" https://www.slybrackets.com/store/, it ships out of Honolulu, Hawaii. Very nice quality product, all stainless steel hardware, powder coat frame, blue locktite applied to critical fasteners and huge mount of flexibility, additional mounting spacers. Work perfectly for the location I was looking at for the plate.




Multiple mount adjustments and spacers:


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

*Running 2 plates sucks!*

I live in NB. The police don't give a s#it if a 1995 Ford Tempo doesn't mount the front plate. In fact I see all kinds of unremarkable cars every day that don't have the front plate mounted. I bought my car in Sherbrooke, Quebec--where they run only one plate. I couldn't go one f#$%ing week of driving my car in NB before getting hassled by the local police force. There is no place that looks cool mounting a plate on the front of the TTRS. I chose to make my own plate from a rubber one I bought at Canadian Tire. https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjn2yquk9dmca41/IMG_20170413_180912906.jpg?dl=0 The Motor Vehicle Act has a height requirement and I didn't want to give the cops a reason to give me another ticket by having the plate mounted too low. I've also had to go through snow that was nearly a foot high that might have messed up the plate mount. That's why I chose to put it where I did. Also, my slightly OCD brain leans heavily towards symmetry. 

Nice car BTW. :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Fasdude said:


> I live in NB. The police don't give a s#it if a 1995 Ford Tempo doesn't mount the front plate. In fact I see all kinds of unremarkable cars every day that don't have the front plate mounted. I bought my car in Sherbrooke, Quebec--where they run only one plate. I couldn't go one f#$%ing week of driving my car in NB before getting hassled by the local police force. There is no place that looks cool mounting a plate on the front of the TTRS. I chose to make my own plate from a rubber one I bought at Canadian Tire. https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjn2yquk9dmca41/IMG_20170413_180912906.jpg?dl=0 The Motor Vehicle Act has a height requirement and I didn't want to give the cops a reason to give me another ticket by having the plate mounted too low. I've also had to go through snow that was nearly a foot high that might have messed up the plate mount. That's why I chose to put it where I did. Also, my slightly OCD brain leans heavily towards symmetry.
> 
> Nice car BTW. :thumbup:


Thanks for compliment and the info. Pretty ironick the car comes from Moncton. NB so guess previous owner didn't run a front plate then.


----------



## the1mancircus (Aug 11, 2019)

*I want one : )*

Hey dude,

Where did you find the license plate mount? 

I would love to scoop one for my 8J.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

the1mancircus said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Where did you find the license plate mount?
> 
> I would love to scoop one for my 8J.



Here you go, they are located in Hawaii so shipping takes a bit. 
https://www.slybrackets.com/store/BOZZmount-MG-NO-DRILL-LICENSE-PLATE-BRACKET-FOR-MESH-OR-HONEYCOMB-STYLE-LOWER-GRILLES-p80520617


Relocated the license plate center of the grill.
DSC00473


----------



## amcic1994 (Jan 4, 2020)

the1mancircus said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Where did you find the license plate mount?
> 
> I would love to scoop one for my 8J.


When I purchased the Audi had to mount a front plate but the car didn't have the OEM front plate mount, secondly I didn't really like the look of it either. The tow hook setup would have been ugly as well because of the front tow hook location, would have been a huge space behind the plate.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

amcic1994 said:


> When I purchased the Audi had to mount a front plate but the car didn't have the OEM front plate mount, secondly I didn't really like the look of it either. The tow hook setup would have been ugly as well because of the front tow hook location, would have been a huge space behind the plate.


Same reason why I went with this mounting bracket!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Zip Ties work too.


----------

